# Jimmy's new Jenn Aire and how we watch football and baseball on Sundays in the fall..



## VickiQ (Sep 18, 2006)

Jimmy is loving the new grill.It's a JennAire 75k(?).The TV on top of TV effect was the genius of my son Dennis.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulations on the cool grill. 

I'm relieved to see you are watching two different games on the TVs.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow - you guys must have a blast!!!!

Here's how I watch football
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






Enjoy that grill!!!  I'm jealous!


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 18, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the cool grill.
> 
> I'm relieved to see you are watching two different games on the TVs.


Actually Andy- the top set is the Yankee game- I can't help it- the Yankees are part of my DNA!!!


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 18, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Wow - you guys must have a blast!!!!
> 
> Here's how I watch football
> .
> ...


Thank you Kitchen and if I must confess- I hate football!!!!But the Sunday backyard tailgating is fun!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Actually Andy- the top set is the Yankee game- I can't help it- the Yankees are part of my DNA!!!


 
Yankees!?  You're a Yankees fan?

I support two teams - the Boston Red Sox and whoever is playing against the Yankees.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome grill; almost would make me move to gas!  Congrats on the new acquisition.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Thank you Kitchen and if I must confess- I hate football!!!!But the Sunday backyard tailgating is fun!!!



I fully agree - that's what it's all about!


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 18, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Yankees!? You're a Yankees fan?
> 
> I support two teams - the Boston Red Sox and whoever is playing against the Yankees.


Now now (((Andy))) I can understand your passion for the Red Sox- everyone has to have af avorite but, my abuelito (grandpa) came to the US in 1919  (at the age of 19)and the first thing he did was go to a Yankees (or as he would say Chankees game)-my favorite memories with him other than getting to go with him when he walked hie beloved dog was getting to sit next to him on the couch watching the Yankee game in the forbidden livingroom!!! Sometimes when I watch the Yankees I can still here him yelling at the umpires!!! And of course the sneaking of the chorizo and platanos that were forbidden in the livingroom as well- So enjoy the Sox!! Love and energy even if you are a Boston fan, Vicki


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 18, 2006)

Being a Michigander,, born and bred, well, let's just say that we watched the Tigers take the world series, in the middle of 7th grade with Mikey Lolitch doing the pitching and stormin' Norman Cash, Al Kaline, and Willy the Wonder Horton pounding out the home runs, and then again, that amazing year where the Tigers smashed the Padre's with Kirk Gibson, and the boys doing the honors. And well, this year, what can I say about my Tigers? 

But I refuse to hijack this post so that's all I'm gonna say about baseball. I have to say that you have one beautiful grill there. It looks every bit as well made as the Webber high-end grills that I dream about but can't afford. Enjoy and get some seriously good grub from that cookin' machine.

Oh, and I loved your trip down memory lane. I have those memories too, but about my own Dad and walking down logging trails in autumn with a shotgun tucked under my arm, looking for "birds". I'm not much of a hunter, but those walks through the forest were magical just because I was with my Dad.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I support two teams - the Boston Red Sox and whoever is playing against the Yankees.


 
those would usually be the second and third place teams, at best. no?

it's good to hear that boston has a lot of people who are athletic supporters... 


getting back: wow, congrats on the new grill, vicki. it's a beaut! 
so many knobs. what are they all for? front/rear/side burners, and one for bbq/smoking maybe?


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Bucky- There is a searing grill, side burner,smoker, rotissirie(sp).It's HUGE and also heavy-400lbs- that's why it hasn't made it to the patio yet.Jimmy is going to keep it in the garage for the winter and just keep wheeling it to the back gate to use it.If Dennis' wedding doesn't send us too far over the edge we plan on building a new,larger patio next spring.This grill has already been waxed and had a protective coating put on it (Jimmy does this with all his outside toys including lawn mowers,weed whackers etc.)So in 20 years it will still look brand new!!!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 27, 2006)

The televisions one on top of the other is a great idea when you are using your new Jean Aire and by the way it looks fantastic. 

I would love to have a gas barbeque in my condo but the CC&R'S say they can not be put on the balcony.

Every 4th of July my girlfriend Sandy has a barbeque for my birthday and she makes the best steaks and hamburgers.  She has a very large balony in her condo and a great gas barbeque.  She is high enough that we can see the fireworks.

Sorry I got off the subject but you sure have it down to watching football and baseball on Sundays.


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Jill-the only thing that keeps us from "patio-gating" is rain-we still grill but, we move the game watching inside.Last week Jimmy made breakfast ( pancakes,eggs, bacon)outside- the grill came with a cast iron griddle-he was in his glory!!!!!


----------

